# 2things - 180 and acronyms



## H3rmit (Oct 3, 2015)

Could there be an obvious link to the 180 article, please? I keep searching for it and can't find it. Found it once, need to refer it to someone else now. 

Secondly, could there be a list of the many unusual acronyms here? I've been on the net more than 20 years and haven't seen most of these. It's quite maddening. Makes posts unreadable. I have enough frustration right now, believe me.

Thanks.


----------



## Seppuku (Sep 22, 2010)

I was just thinking about posting the same thing about the acronyms. I don't understand the obsession with using acronyms - does it really save that much time?

It's not just here, other forum members do that too. I've seen way too many new posters asking for real help and people will respond with so many A DH WH WW OM OW, I can only think, "does the original poster really need to be trying to decipher this right now?"


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

There is a thread for acronyms:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/forum-guidelines/464-common-message-board-abbreviations-acronyms.html

Here is a link for the 180:

http://affaircare.com/the-180/


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

there is a link to the 180 in my signature block.


----------

